
Show HN: Take notes with org-mode, parse with orgajs, render with React - tonyaldon
https://tricks.tonyaldon.com/
======
totetsu
Cool. I make my org notes into a Hugo blog like this, but with a search box
too. My Questions as headings have lately been becoming, what was that thing
you saw?

~~~
tonyaldon
Sorry I don’t catch the question. Can you share the link of your blog, I’m
interesting in?

~~~
totetsu
oh sorry, no question. I just was mentioning that i also keep my note headings
in quedtion format, e.g "What is a makefile?" , but my questions have become
vauge.

I used [https://ox-hugo.scripter.co/](https://ox-hugo.scripter.co/) and
followed this example [https://mstempl.netlify.com/post/static-website-with-
emacs-a...](https://mstempl.netlify.com/post/static-website-with-emacs-and-
hugo/) i use the hugo book theme

~~~
tonyaldon
:) I don't know why I ended with headings in question format, but It seems to
fit how "my" brain works. Thank you for the links.

------
sprobertson
Nice idea. Any plans for search/filtering? Also, how do you update/deploy?

~~~
tonyaldon
Thank you. Yes I planned to add search/filtering. As soon as I've a moment
I'll add it.

To deploy, so far I'm using github pages with gh-pages and I just have to run:
npm run deploy. There is a section on how I do it in the README
([https://github.com/tonyaldon/tricks-
app](https://github.com/tonyaldon/tricks-app)).

To update (the content), I do it manually by copy/past the content of my org
file into the string orgContent in the file src/orgContent.js
([https://github.com/tonyaldon/tricks-
app/blob/master/src/orgC...](https://github.com/tonyaldon/tricks-
app/blob/master/src/orgContent.js)).

If you have any idea to improve the update, let me know :)

